
The end of the Awl and the vanishing of freedom and fun from the Internet - flother
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/the-end-of-the-awl-and-the-vanishing-of-freedom-and-fun-from-the-internet
======
dmschulman
I guess for a popular long-running blog a sendoff is well deserved, but The
Awl quickly succumbed to the pitfalls of lazy clickbait content in order to
keep their readership lingering. I don't believe freedom or fun for writers is
going anywhere in spite of The Awl shuttering.

